
Your Opinions On: Why Self Regulation is  better than Legislative Regulation? - sharcerer
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/19/why-self-regulation-is-better-than-legislative-regulation/
======
sharcerer
What are the disadvantages of this? If this is feasible, why aren't companies
pursuing this and in the process, avoid all those billion dollar fines?

